# where can I find the "wood-style" roof racks



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

seem to recall a place in California that manufactures the "retro-looking" wood roof top racks for the new beetle. Can someone help me locate one? Thanks! By the way, I'm new here and would also like to know where all of you preferr to buy your accessories for the bug? Thanks.......I specifically looking into buying the Beetle "Sport" bumpers that we Canadians don't get up here







Thanks


----------



## Eeyore99nb (May 31, 2003)

*Re: where can I find the "wood-style" roof racks (boraIV333)*

PIP no longer makes the roof rack for the new beetle. you will have to try to find one used, like ebay...
for what it is worth, I own a flat-4 roof rack from Japan, not sure how you would go about getting one, but they can be had. however, I think the guy I bought mine from still has one left. it is in Ohio. head on over to http://www.newbeetle.org and check out my photo thread, I am Eeyore over there...here is my car


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: where can I find the "wood-style" roof racks (Eeyore99nb)*

THAT'S EXACTLY WHAT I'M LOOKING FOR!!!!!!!!!! With the front wind deflector too.....remember seeing one with it....but thanks for the heads up!!! Nice Bug!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: where can I find the "wood-style" roof racks (boraIV333)*

I didn't think the flat four rack had a wind deflector thing....I'm sure you rig something up if they don't. I got a PIP rack with the deflector about 2 years ago from a PIP group buy. I'd post a picture, but I don't know how to do it over here. 
I've seen them pop up in the classifieds here and at newbeetle.org from time to time. Just gotta be quick. 
I think you mean the Turbo S bumper...the sports have the same front ends and rears as the others. 
As far places to buy stuff...look at TVA, New Dimensions, Volksessories....there's bunch of the them...Nuespeed....Mohawk motorsports...bugmod.com....
go over to newbeetle.org and look around too if you havent yet.
hope this helps
dan g


_Modified by blksabbath at 9:54 AM 10-16-2003_


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: where can I find the "wood-style" roof racks (blksabbath)*

Don't bother with the PIP rack. Unless your good with varnish. The wood slat's and deflector both start to crack after about a year in the sun. The metal bar's start to rust a well. I suppose that if your going to only use it occasionally it'll be alright. But when used and on the car everyday the thing is a P.O.S.


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: where can I find the "wood-style" roof racks (timmyc)*

Thanks for all the replies and help







I plan on using the rack only on "special" occassions like GTG/shows/ and when she is all shiny an nice







Thanks to all......and my nose is now firmly glued to newbeetle.org!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

